# Thoughts on Puppy Strollers



## charley_brown (Mar 6, 2011)

I was thinking of purchasing a puppy stroller. 
We have a lot of festivals in my town all summer long. I plan on bringing Charley to as many of them as I can. I took him to the lilac festival and he did great. However, he did need some breaks. 
Which made me think I should invest the $50 in a dog stroller. 
Wouldnt that make sense? That way, when I buy things- I can stick them in the under part of the stroller and when he gets sleepy or needs to walking break I can put him in it... 
Everyone i know thinks it's a waste and it's making me doubt whether or not I truly need one. 

So does anyone here own one? Or think that they could be useful...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I haven't used one so far... Kodi likes his own 4 feet. But someone was mentioning that they were able to take their dog, in a stroller, places that they wouldn't have been able to otherwise. We are planning a long trip through Nova Scotia and PEI at the end of the summer, and I've been considering the possibility, just so we can easily take him to lunch with us, etc. 

I'll be interested in the responses you get from others.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I guess under certain situations they might be alright. The only danger I can see is if another dog approaches. If your dog is at all leash reactive , this can even be more of a problem , because your dog feels trapped. Hope you enjoy the Maritimes Karen, I still haven't been there but everyone usually enjoys our easterners.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

they are AWESOME! I've gotten SOOO much use out of mine, from traveling, to carnivals to festivals, we've taken her to outdoor concerts, outdoor restaurants, strolling on the beach (in non-dog season) and many, many place where dogs 'aren't allowed' and nobody says a thing. I tend to keep it zipped up if we're like at a mall or something, but at festivals, I usually keep it open and keep all of our sodas, hoodies,keys and crap on and under the stroller. I do carry a small baby blanket with it that I will cover her up sometimes just to let her sleep in peace without a bunch of toddlers running up and pulling her hair and the like, but I love it.

My only regret is getting pink. I wish I would've gotten a less conspicuous color since I tend to sneak her in place she's really not supposed to be. We were at the Apple store a few weeks ago and the employees took a picture of her and put it on the devices running through the apple tv, it was pretty funny 

Kara


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

you sneak Kara. ound:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> I guess under certain situations they might be alright. The only danger I can see is if another dog approaches. If your dog is at all leash reactive , this can even be more of a problem , because your dog feels trapped. Hope you enjoy the Maritimes Karen, I still haven't been there but everyone usually enjoys our easterners.


Well, Kodi's not the least bit leash reactive, so that shouldn't be a problem.

My Mother's side of the family were either Turn Coats or Loyalists, (depending on your point of view:biggrin1 and left the colonies to wait out hostilities in PEI during the revolution. When my great aunt died a few years ago, I was responsible for clearing out her apartment. I found a box of PEI currency among her possessions. I didn't even know PEI had HAD their own currency!:biggrin1:

So, I've visited Germany to see where my Dad's family is from, I've visited Latvia to meet my step mom's family, I thought it was high time To visit the island my Mother's family came from.:biggrin1:


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

The stroller is a great idea, Karen. We used one for shows and it was a great place to 'rest' from the activity. Good for shopping and, as you said, taking him to lunch in an outdoor spot. Not sure how many places would allow you inside. We have one that has a shaded back area and it's great for walking in the sun and just napping when Keeper feels like it. Be sure that you check car space--that is the one thing that's a watchout--they do take up room. The crate part of ours comes completely off easily and the frame/wheels fold. Sounds like a great trip.

Shirley


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShirleyH said:


> The stroller is a great idea, Karen. We used one for shows and it was a great place to 'rest' from the activity. Good for shopping and, as you said, taking him to lunch in an outdoor spot. Not sure how many places would allow you inside. We have one that has a shaded back area and it's great for walking in the sun and just napping when Keeper feels like it. Be sure that you check car space--that is the one thing that's a watchout--they do take up room. The crate part of ours comes completely off easily and the frame/wheels fold. Sounds like a great trip.
> 
> Shirley


Oh, space is NOT a problem! We have a Toyota Tundra and pull a 30' travel trailer. We can find room for it! (and the portable grooming table I'm planning on getting for the trip!:biggrin1 I saw the ones with the portable crate that comes off, and they look very convenient. But they also look less like a real baby stroller, and seem to be for smaller dogs. He's on the large side for a Hav, at 16.5 lbs. I saw one that can be used as a bike trailer, which could be fun in Acadia, where there are many bike trails, and rental bikes available. But, again, it is MUCH bigger and more bulky and doesn't look ANYTHING like a baby stroller, even to casual notice.

I think Kodi can out-walk either Dave or me (at least we've never totally worn him out yet!) but having a place that we can keep him with us but inconspicuous sounds like it could be useful.


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

Karen, go for it. I'd google and look at every available stroller. We loved the one that doesn't look like a baby stroller because it was longer and you could stow a few necessaries for a show. But, dependent on your needs, there are lots of choices. We will now use the stroller for leisurely shopping while traveling since most shops aren't anxious about a dog that is enclosed. Ours would easily accommodate a 17-lb. dog.
As I said, though, tons of choices. 

Shirley


----------



## PuraVida (Aug 18, 2010)

I know I don't post much here but I wanted to weigh in on the stroller discussion. For me, it isn't a question of whether Picasso wants to be on all fours or not. Of course most times he would rather walk. However, when I go various places here where I live (Costa Rica), a leashed dog would not be allowed and often leaving him at home, on his own for many hours, is not an option as far as I'm concerned. In some cases, given the crowds, it would be dangerous for a little guy to be on his fours.

I adore my stroller for Picasso. it is almost always sitting in the back of my car, ready and waiting. Not too long ago I had some bigger - loose! - dogs come up to the stroller and I realized that I can use it sort of as a gentle battering ram, encouraging the dogs out of the way. The dogs quickly got the message and left. Not sure what would have happened if Picasso was on the ground. Of course there is the fact that when I'm at the Farmer's Market the stroller can help tremendously in terms of carrying some of what I am dragging home. Be aware that the under stroller storage area is limited to how much it can carry in terms of weight. I have managed to find a way to hook bags onto the handles for overflow!

As a last point, I live in a foreign country as an expat. Picasso in his stroller never ceases to amaze the people here who see him. Kids find it completely funny and fascinating. Their parents love it while the elders most often just look at the stroller and then at me like I'm a gringa loca (crazy American) which, of course, I am! It always provokes some kind of conversation while people adore the lovely pooch inside the stroller. Oh, and my single brother loves it since it is a chick magnet according to him. Personally, I love going out with Picasso in his stroller since I know we will bring smiles to many faces.

I should mention that Picasso is extremely well behaved in his stroller. However, since he evidently feels quite safe within it, he does bark at some dogs that he might never bark at if on his fours. One time he started to bark and I look over to see this huge Great Dane. The Dane, hearing this barking nut job, looks over at the stroller and had this look on his face as if to say, "You are kidding me, right?"


----------



## PuraVida (Aug 18, 2010)

BTW, this is the one I got for Picasso. http://www.amazon.com/Pet-Gear-Special-Stroller-45-pounds/dp/B00134HSYS/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1308674566&sr=8-5 It is a bit more expensive than $50 but worth it. One great thing is that the front wheel can easily be switched from either swivel to stationary, a great thing when off road. It can easily handle two Hav's or one bigger one without difficulty. The screening is dark enough so as not to allow the dog to be seen on first glance. It does take a bit to see him as it is well shaded. However, his white tipped wagging tail usually gives him away!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

It is really nice that the prices are going down for strollers! I think if I purchased one, I think my dh would think I have lost my mind again. 

I am infected by that "dog hair disease" though and hate leaving the boys home.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I have that same Pet gear stroller, just in the pink. They are GREAT for outdoor restaurants, otherwise, the dogs would wine to sit on your lap, Gucci always is so well behaved in it, I think she feels safe in it.

Kara


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

PuraVida said:


> I know I don't post much here but I wanted to weigh in on the stroller discussion. For me, it isn't a question of whether Picasso wants to be on all fours or not. Of course most times he would rather walk. However, when I go various places here where I live (Costa Rica), a leashed dog would not be allowed and often leaving him at home, on his own for many hours, is not an option as far as I'm concerned. In some cases, given the crowds, it would be dangerous for a little guy to be on his fours.
> 
> I adore my stroller for Picasso. it is almost always sitting in the back of my car, ready and waiting. Not too long ago I had some bigger - loose! - dogs come up to the stroller and I realized that I can use it sort of as a gentle battering ram, encouraging the dogs out of the way. The dogs quickly got the message and left. Not sure what would have happened if Picasso was on the ground. Of course there is the fact that when I'm at the Farmer's Market the stroller can help tremendously in terms of carrying some of what I am dragging home. Be aware that the under stroller storage area is limited to how much it can carry in terms of weight. I have managed to find a way to hook bags onto the handles for overflow!
> 
> ...


Hi Deborah! I was thinking of you in this thread, as I remembered that you got one for Picasso. I wasn't sure if you still used it, though, or if you only used it when he was little.

Post more often...I miss you!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

PuraVida said:


> BTW, this is the one I got for Picasso. http://www.amazon.com/Pet-Gear-Special-Stroller-45-pounds/dp/B00134HSYS/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1308674566&sr=8-5 It is a bit more expensive than $50 but worth it. One great thing is that the front wheel can easily be switched from either swivel to stationary, a great thing when off road. It can easily handle two Hav's or one bigger one without difficulty. The screening is dark enough so as not to allow the dog to be seen on first glance. It does take a bit to see him as it is well shaded. However, his white tipped wagging tail usually gives him away!


That's exactly the one I'd been lookig at!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I love Tori's stroller! Someone mentioned being able to take them into places you wouldn't usually be able to go. As you can see from the pix I've attached, we've done that a time or two. Of course it helps that Tori is black and so is the mesh on our stroller.

Besides using it to sneak her into places, I like to have her in it whenever we're someplace where it's crowded and she may get stepped on because people aren't focused on what's down by their feet. I also like to have her in it to keep her from picking up and eating anything she may find on the ground when we're in places/situations where food and/or other things may be dropped. 

The other pic I included of her and Lulu show another place I like to use our stroller: Dog shows and play dates. Tori feels so safe and comfortable in her stroller, she never tries to jump out even when it's fully open and she's not on a leash. In fact, she has been known to jump IN it when she's had enough of being out, lol!

A stroller is one of the best purchases I made for her!


----------



## PuraVida (Aug 18, 2010)

krandall said:


> That's exactly the one I'd been lookig at!


Well I really like this one and I'm obviously quite happy with it.

Missing you, too. I'll post more often. Promise!


----------



## Divaskychick (May 18, 2011)

Hilarious! Maybe I need a double stroller? Last time we went for a long walk both Soleil and Coco (my daughter) decided they'd rather ride so Soleil sat on Coco's lap. At 4.5 lbs that worked but it won't for long! 

I did get one of those pet carriers from Etsy, the one where their legs go through the holes? I've been in a lot of places with that over my shoulder and most employees don't notice and the ones that do are too surprised to say anything, I guess. My friends think I'm a lunatic, though.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Leslie,
Love your stroller! Where did you get your stroller? Love that! The pink can draw too much attention, which wouldn't be a big deal if I didn't sneak her into so many people places, malls and such..

Kara


----------



## charley_brown (Mar 6, 2011)

I just ordered this one : Amazon.com: Classic Black 3 Wheel Pet Stroller: Kitchen & Dining

Pretty cheap. I didnt want to spend and arm and a leg on one because i dont know if Charley will even like it. But I figured it would be great for when I go to the mall, festivals, grocery store etc. He comes with me EVERYWHERE and I have been getting kicked out of EVERYWHERE because he is bigger now. So, now he will be hidden and hopefully able to come out with me more often without getting us kicked out of places!


----------



## Lollooria (Jun 21, 2011)

Kubes goes mostly everywhere with us and sometimes gets tired. Just recently, we took a long family walk and took my son out of his stroller. Since Kubes looked tired, we decided to put him in my son's stroller. He loved it!! In fact, we couldn't get him out of it (he's stubborn sometimes). There was one occasion where I carried my son in a sling and Kubes in the stroller! Thus, I may get a doggie stroller so my son can have his stroller back lol. In addition, it is a great place to store stuff. We live in a place where there are lots of other dogs and other dogs just seemed to pass him.

Good luck!


----------



## Judy -- Toby & Jaime's mo (Apr 21, 2007)

*Stroller -- Most Used Dog Purchase*

We bought a stroller for our oldest Hav about 5-6 years ago. We discovered she liked it when we would walk our granddaughter in a baby stroller and we put Jaime in it. Then we used our granddaughter's stroller for a while and then bought one. We have used it so much, we are ready to buy a new one. The bottom has clear duct tape on it from the wear on the bottom.

Jaime is now 16 and the stroller is an absolute necessity if we want to walk any distance or the weather is anything other than picture perfect (40-70 degrees).

They are great for congested places.

We use the stroller 4-5 times per week and it has traveled with us to Savannah two times and Wilmington once.

The next one will have space for coffee and much larger storage. I am thinking of getting one that will hold at least 30# and that will be good for my two other Havs (age 3 and 4) when they get older and need a lift. Right now they want no part of a stroller.

I also endorse a rather neutral color that does not stand out. As you may be able to see, we added extra foam to make the ride a little softer.

Be prepared for lots of smiling faces and comments (LOL)!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Divaskychick said:


> Hilarious! Maybe I need a double stroller? Last time we went for a long walk both Soleil and Coco (my daughter) decided they'd rather ride so Soleil sat on Coco's lap. At 4.5 lbs that worked but it won't for long!
> 
> I did get one of those pet carriers from Etsy, the one where their legs go through the holes? I've been in a lot of places with that over my shoulder and most employees don't notice and the ones that do are too surprised to say anything, I guess. My friends think I'm a lunatic, though.


At 16 lbs, I don't think I would be happy with Kodi slung over my shoulder for long! Plus, I'd think a long haired dog would be a matted mess after being in one of those for any length of time.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I love Tori's stroller! Someone mentioned being able to take them into places you wouldn't usually be able to go. As you can see from the pix I've attached, we've done that a time or two. Of course it helps that Tori is black and so is the mesh on our stroller.
> 
> Besides using it to sneak her into places, I like to have her in it whenever we're someplace where it's crowded and she may get stepped on because people aren't focused on what's down by their feet. I also like to have her in it to keep her from picking up and eating anything she may find on the ground when we're in places/situations where food and/or other things may be dropped.
> 
> ...


Leslie, did you try 4 wheel vs. 3 wheel models? Did you have a preference?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

What is the majority of the reactions with a stroller? I know it would be closed up in stores. Do employees say anything or do they even know anything is in there or could they be even bothered? 

Do the pups bark very much????? If so, what happens???

I would love to take my boys with me to some places.

Then...I could get away for a little bit....spend money? Hmmmmmm.....


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I have a 3 wheeled stroller that Linda Fung helped me get off of Craigs list. I spent a lot - but for the few times I have used it - I LOVED IT!!!!
My older three are not as happy in it at all, but since I have had Laila - she has gone to Pet Expos, Fairs and lots of places and she is happy as a clam in it!!! As long as the flaps are open, and the BIG dogs can stick their faces in to say hi - she is fabulous!! I highly recommend a stroller if you go to a lot of fairs!! 
I always worried about my guys being stepped on if they were on the ground!! And I dont mean stepped on, on their backs - but on their legs, which could cause permanent damage!! 
The last time I used it we went with Karen (Brady's Mom) and Linda Fung to a pet Expo. Linda's Scudder shared the stroller with Laila for a bit - and they were happy to be in there!!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

charley_brown said:


> I just ordered this one : Amazon.com: Classic Black 3 Wheel Pet Stroller: Kitchen & Dining
> 
> Pretty cheap. I didnt want to spend and arm and a leg on one because i dont know if Charley will even like it. But I figured it would be great for when I go to the mall, festivals, grocery store etc. He comes with me EVERYWHERE and I have been getting kicked out of EVERYWHERE because he is bigger now. So, now he will be hidden and hopefully able to come out with me more often without getting us kicked out of places!


I wish they showed size and/or weight limits for it... it's a great price, but I'm leery of buying one that's too small and having to return it.


----------



## charley_brown (Mar 6, 2011)

krandall said:


> I wish they showed size and/or weight limits for it... it's a great price, but I'm leery of buying one that's too small and having to return it.


I read the reviews and people had bigger dogs than mine in the stroller (18lbs) and they still had room for other dogs.. so i figured I would be safe with Charley being shy of 10lbs.

They had other strollers on amazon that were from the same company and same model just different colors with all those specs and i was pleased. so i figured for $40 i'd give it a shot.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I have friends in the Netherlands who have taken their THREE dogs...two Lowchen and a Corgi through museums and castles and never had a problem. They have a large very sturdy three wheel stroller. Each year they go on vacation with all their dogs and they bicycle, camp, whatever. I am going to try and attach a photo of the stroller and bike I just got from her, take a week or so ago..let's see if it works..
Yep...the stroller has a third wheel which removes to attach to bikes, etc...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> I have friends in the Netherlands who have taken their THREE dogs...two Lowchen and a Corgi through museums and castles and never had a problem. They have a large very sturdy three wheel stroller. Each year they go on vacation with all their dogs and they bicycle, camp, whatever. I am going to try and attach a photo of the stroller and bike I just got from her, take a week or so ago..let's see if it works..
> Yep...the stroller has a third wheel which removes to attach to bikes, etc...


I saw these on one site... they seem to have them in sizes even for VERY large dogs. They look really well made and I LOVE that you can tow them behind a Bike. But they were VERY $$$expensive$$$!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

krandall said:


> I saw these on one site... they seem to have them in sizes even for VERY large dogs. They look really well made and I LOVE that you can tow them behind a Bike. But they were VERY $$$$$!


Yes they are but they can be put to rugged use as my friends do each year, and it is roomy enough for 3 dogs...so it is an investment, if you do that sort of vacation. I had a photo of them pushing the dogs through the museum...plus I think it is large enough not to worry about the other dogs but not sure. Did you notice the basket on the bike? I have photos of Ans with two of her Lowchen in the basket..such fun they have!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Kara~ Here's the link to the one I have. It came from discountramps.com. They have excellent prices and a lot of regular strollers and trailers to choose from.

Linda~ Not only have we taken Tori into casinos and indoor shopping malls, we've taken her into Target and WalMart :jaw: Both of which have very strict "no dog" policies. No one even looked twice at us. As for the barking, Tori is not a barker (except when there's someone at the door ) Maybe someone else can address that question for you.

Karen~ Amanda had a 3-wheel jogging type (front wheel is stationary) for her pups and I didn't really like it. I haven't had any experience w/a regular 3-wheel model. I do know that some of them are quite a bit heavier than the 4-wheel one I have. That being said, when the time comes to replace ours I will probably get a 3-wheel model because the wheels on them are bigger thus easier to push when not on pavement. That would be about the only issue I have w/Tori's.

I also like that the K-9 Kool pad I have fits nicely in the one we have which allows us to take Tori out, and keep her out longer, when the weather's hot. Which, in SoCal, is pretty often.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks, Leslie!!

Do you really think 3 wheels are easier to push? I have never even tried a 3 wheel stroller for pups or humans, but the majority of our stroller use is not on pavement..

I want to try the casino (Vegas or Atlantic city?) I hear there is a dog friendly casino in Atlantic city, can't remember the name of it off the top of my head though.

I've found that most people don't care as long as the dogs are contained in the stroller, occasionally we'll get the 'OMG! There is a DOG in there" from people who have never heard of such a crazy thing as dog strollers..ound: but for the most part, everyone is in their own little world and live and let live type attitude..lol

Kara


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Kara~ The wheels on ours are only about 5" in diameter, the ones on Carole's 3-wheeled one are about 8", which seem to make quite a bit of difference in how easy it is to push on unpaved surfaces. I don't have any problems w/ours on paved surfaces. But, when we've gone to outdoor shows, play dates or other venues that are held in parks, etc. Carole has a much easier time w/her stroller than I do.

I don't remember exactly which Vegas casino that pic was taken in (we took her into so many :biggrin1: ) The rules in most of them, though, are that you can't stop on the casino floor w/a stroller. I remember one time when we had her with us in Circus Circus, we stopped to watch the acrobat show that was going on when we were walking through, a security guard came up and said, "Excuse me, but, casino rules say you have to keep moving with the baby". ound:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

The 3 wheeler with the large back wheels are much easier to push..etc..but they are not something you want just to take to the mall...they are very expensive and built to last, to go over asphalt, dirt, gravel, etc. Equate it to a moutain bike...the good thing is they are sturdy and it is not going to fall apart in a few months..and the size is a little more than the less expensive ones..


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Kara~ The wheels on ours are only about 5" in diameter, the ones on Carole's 3-wheeled one are about 8", which seem to make quite a bit of difference in how easy it is to push on unpaved surfaces. I don't have any problems w/ours on paved surfaces. But, when we've gone to outdoor shows, play dates or other venues that are held in parks, etc. Carole has a much easier time w/her stroller than I do.
> 
> I don't remember exactly which Vegas casino that pic was taken in (we took her into so many :biggrin1: ) The rules in most of them, though, are that you can't stop on the casino floor w/a stroller. I remember one time when we had her with us in Circus Circus, we stopped to watch the acrobat show that was going on when we were walking through, a security guard came up and said, "Excuse me, but, casino rules say you have to keep moving with the baby". ound:


ound:ound:

This is where a doggie carry backpack or shoulder carrier would come in handy 

There usually aren't rules made up for dogs in bags......or strollers for that matter!! ound:

I don't think I remember this casino, but I have only been in AC a few times for short periods, so...

http://www.pressofatlanticcity.com/...cle_305325c6-2ff7-11e0-9a39-001cc4c002e0.html


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Karen~ Amanda had a 3-wheel jogging type (front wheel is stationary) for her pups and I didn't really like it. I haven't had any experience w/a regular 3-wheel model. I do know that some of them are quite a bit heavier than the 4-wheel one I have. That being said, when the time comes to replace ours I will probably get a 3-wheel model because the wheels on them are bigger thus easier to push when not on pavement. That would be about the only issue I have w/Tori's.


Thanks, Leslie. I would want one that could navigate off pavement pretty easily since we do a lot of camping. Thanks for the link to the site where you got yours too. Great prices!


----------



## charley_brown (Mar 6, 2011)

*He likes it.. he really likes it.*

So I got Charley's stroller in the mail. The hardest part was getting the back wheels on, but we got handy and used pliers to get the pins in. No big deal!

Charley LOVED it. He is like "Mama I am KING." So cute. So I got some pics of him in it & I thought I would share him enjoying his new stroller. I haven't taken him anywhere in it yet, but maybe tonight I will


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Adorable!!! it DOES look cozy... hmmmmm, I would love to invest in one of these... how does everyone deal with the inevitable "comments" and 'looks' from family/friends/strangers that think we've gone loco?? We live in a rural area where most people would think I was insane, thinking my DOG was a baby... LOL
It sure would be handy though, especially on vacations and things...


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Awww! he's a star!!!!! I think they feel so much *safer* in the stroller when they are in crowds or strange places, it gives them their own 'place' and you can zip it up if you get tired of all the toddlers running up and pulling his ears...ound:

As for reaction from people, most of it is positive they think 'wow what a great idea', but the few people that roll their eyes, I mean...who cares, they aren' the ones who'd have to carry the dog around in a shoulder bag..(the few weird looks I've gotten have always been at the airport) Fairs and such seem fine.
And there are ALOT of people who do NOT even notice. I swear, people, on average, are just in their own world and don't pay as much attention to their surroundings as they did back in 'our day'...

I mean, I grew up with out and ipod, and an iphone....and apps, and smart phones....and words with friends, and hanging with friends, and texting..and yada yada yada...a fair amount of people don't even look up from their phones, ipads and devices long enough to notice......ound:

Kara


----------



## Judy -- Toby & Jaime's mo (Apr 21, 2007)

Every time we have the stroller out, we ALWAYS get comments ranging from:


AWW how cute

Such a spoiled dog

How does she rate (the other two Havs are walking)?

Smiles and points

Is that a stroller for a dog?


When they talk to us, we just say she is 16 but she does walk short distances -- people are amazed because she looks like a puppy. Guess that will not work for you, since you dog is a puppy (LOL)!

If anyone says anything snippy, just ignore it. No one has ever rolled their eyes (at least that we could see) or said anything nasty.

Your dog looks adorable in her new stroller. Which brand is it and where did you get it, as I said in an earlier post Jaime's stroller is getting so worn she could use a new one?


----------



## charley_brown (Mar 6, 2011)

Judy -- Toby & Jaime's mo said:


> Every time we have the stroller out, we ALWAYS get comments ranging from:
> 
> AWW how cute
> 
> ...


This was the stroller I bought for Charley 
Amazon.com: Classic Black 3 Wheel Pet Stroller: Kitchen & Dining

It is decent quality. It was $38. So I am beyond pleased with the quality for under $40. I am sure there are better ones but I wasnt sure if Charley would even LIKE it. So I wasnt willing to spend too much. If this one wears quickly & we get good use of it, I would def consider dropping $100 or more on a great quality stroller.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awesome thanks for the link!!
There are places we like to go for walks that Tillie is FREAKED out, stopping constantly, pulling way to the side, refusing the walk, etc. Not sure WHY, it is a public place, near the river I'm assuming she is scared of something, maybe she smells bobcats or something? a stroller would come in handy. And it would be nice to not always have to leave her behind when we go out... although my friends and family would seriously doubt my sanity ... LOL oh well!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> The 3 wheeler with the large back wheels are much easier to push..etc..but they are not something you want just to take to the mall...they are very expensive and built to last, to go over asphalt, dirt, gravel, etc. Equate it to a moutain bike...the good thing is they are sturdy and it is not going to fall apart in a few months..and the size is a little more than the less expensive ones..


I can definitely attest to this, except our stroller has three 12" wheels. Our Jeep jogging stroller for Pepper is fantastic! It was a little pricey, but we use it almost every day to walk/jog over paved, dirt and gravel roads. I love it and Pepper definitely loves it! We take it with us when we visit my parents in Venice, CA and it comes in very handy down there when we want to take him with us to the nearby eateries.

You can see it here:
http://www.havaneseforum.com/showpost.php?p=319250&postcount=27

We call it Pepper's chariot. And he does ride in it like a little king surveying his domain when we take him around the neighborhood. One thing I love about Pepper is that he's as quiet as a mouse, both in his stroller and his bike trailer.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> I have friends in the Netherlands who have taken their THREE dogs...two Lowchen and a Corgi through museums and castles and never had a problem. They have a large very sturdy three wheel stroller. Each year they go on vacation with all their dogs and they bicycle, camp, whatever. I am going to try and attach a photo of the stroller and bike I just got from her, take a week or so ago..let's see if it works..
> Yep...the stroller has a third wheel which removes to attach to bikes, etc...


I just wanted to say that this is EXACTLY what we are training Pepper to do with us! When DH is able, we plan to pedal our way around the country with Pepper in tow. I love the photo - wish we could get over to the Netherlands to do some bike touring, that would be awesome. I envy your friends!


----------



## charley_brown (Mar 6, 2011)

I just gave it a test run at the mall when I went to go buy sunglasses. Only one person in the mall noticed that there was an animal inside... besides the people in lenscrafters! & they were in love with Charley (after all, how could they NOT love him?!) so- my first time out using the stroller was a success.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

So glad Charley is loving his stroller. It will definitely make your life with him so much easier.

As for responses to Tori in her stroller, we've never had anyone give any kind of comment that wasn't positive. In fact, I've found most people don't even notice it's a dog in a stroller and just walk on by in their own world. If they notice at all, I guess they're thinking it's a human baby in there. Even when I take her out in the Fundle, I don't get much of a response at all. It could be because she's black in a black stroller/black Fundle... Or it could be because I live in the L.A. area ound:


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We use one a lot. When Pam used to teach Judges Education Seminars, and do a lot of traveling through airports, she would put the Sherpa underneath, and push Posh in the stroller to the point of loading into the plane. Then take him out and put him in the sherpa, and a stewardist would take the folded up stroller, store it somewhere that they put such things, and get it back out for Pam when she was ready to get off the plane. It saved a lot of toting Posh in a sherpa.

We also use one a lot with a new puppy. Ours has the zip up mesh surrounding the dog compartment. This past weekend we took Nike (5 months) shopping, including eating in a restaurant. When Pam shops, sometimes she is in a store for a couple of hours. Nike would sit up and take everything in, or lie down to nap when she felt like it. They get used to being left outside dressing rooms pretty quickly, but I'm always off a little ways away so I can watch the pup. We have never been asked to leave any store when we are pushing the stroller.

I think it helps get a new puppy exposed to a lot of different stuff, and they can spend a lot more time out than on a leash or being carried.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

k, I'm in! how long did it take to recieve your stroller in the mail?
and was it difficult to put together??


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

just ordered Tillies!
it's a teal colored 4 wheeled one! I'll be sure to post pics when we get it!

hopefully the link to the picture works! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/BestPet-3-Wheel...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item800ee2cbf9


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

whoops, I posted the link to the 3 wheeled one... but I am getting the 4 wheeled one ... you get the idea. LOL


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ok, for those of you who already have one, a couple of questions:

1. Do you have a 3 wheeled or 4 wheeled, why, and do you think you made the right choice?

2. I notice that some of the more expensive strollers have mesh in the back as well as the front. I would think this would be a lot better in terms of ventilation. For those of you who have the ones without this back mesh panel, does the stroller heat up when it's closed?

3. Does anyone actually use the "rain cover"?

I'd love to get away with the $55-ish (including shipping shipping) one Tammy bought, but I'm concerned about the ventilation, especially since Kodi is larger and in full coat. I found another one for $78 (including shipping) that has a lot more mesh panels.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...60120&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_3025wt_1141

Any thoughts on this one?


----------



## charley_brown (Mar 6, 2011)

krandall said:


> Ok, for those of you who already have one, a couple of questions:
> 
> 1. Do you have a 3 wheeled or 4 wheeled, why, and do you think you made the right choice?
> 
> ...


1. I have a three wheeled stroller. I wish I had gotten a 4 wheel. THe front wheel kind of has a mind of its own. But its tolerable. Not enough to make me regret purchasing it.

2. I have the same one that Tammy bought (just black instead of teal) and mine was $38 and it has mesh in the back. Charley seems to think the mesh screens are tasty and he has chewed a small hole in the one part! UGH! So I will have to re-enforce no chewing while in the stroller! But I think as long as it has a large screen somewhere ventilation will be ok.

3. I cant imagine when I would use the rain cover. I cant rly see myself taking Charley anywhere outside when it is raining! Unless we get stuck at a festival and it starts raining and we have a 15 minute walk to the car. I keep it in the under storage part just in case.

I almost bought the one you're looking at but I was nervous about spending a lot on my first stroller.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I have a 4 wheel and will probably buy another 4 wheel because I am worried about the weight distribution on the 3 wheel, we tend to put lots of our stuff ON the stroller, sometimes I hang my bag over the handles and fill up the bottom part with the kids' crap (hoodies, water, ipods, etc)..IDK, I'm just leaning towards sticking with the 4 wheel.

mine came with a rain cover and we've never used it.

Ventilation, isn't a real problem, alot of times I leave the front panel half unzipped and her nose can stick out and smell if she has to, even if it were all zipped up, I think ventilation is sufficient, you could even unzip one of the panels off if you really wanted to.

I am in the market for a cooling pad. I will probably get the one Leslie recommended, sounds like a great thing to have on a hot humid day ...heck, I might have to get in the stroller with Gucci 

Kara


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ya, I got the 4 wheel for the same reasons, stability as well as knowing that most likely my kids will WANT to push the stroller most of the time and 4 wheels just seems safer to me! LOL


----------



## charley_brown (Mar 6, 2011)

I used my rain cover tonight! Charley & I headed to the fireworks in town and on our walk in it started pouring. Luckily I had the rain cover in the under storage and I had my umbrella as well! We both stayed dry! And the rain stop after about 5 minutes! 

But it did come in handy!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL, awesome!! so glad you had it with you!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

hmmm... I may need to dig mine out of the storage closet!! lol

Kara


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

You guys talked me into it! I got a 3 wheeled one though from discount ramps off of ebay. Hopefully I like it. My husband thinks I'm nutty. I told him we can now take Lizzie everywhere!!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ha ha ha seriously, if my husband was IN the country right now, there is NO way he would have agreed to a stroller ... LOL but doing the kids and TIllie for weeks on end by myself is driving me INSANE!! The stroller will help so I can bring her more places instead of leaving her here alone, cause when we get home she is CRAZY with the energry! I don't blame her at all, but it is really starting to push my buttons! She needs more time, training, walks, etc but I just can't manage to do everything everyday for everyone ... sigh. hoping the stroller comes soon!!!
Congrats on your new stroller for Lizzie!! What color did you get?


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I have never seen anyone around town with a stroller, but I would like to be able to take Lizzie more places. When it comes I am going to go to farmer's market and the mall and see how it goes. We were at my parent's house for Father's Day and they have a dog friendly mall. We called the restaurant and they did not allow dogs. We left the dogs home, but this way Lizzie could have gone. I hope it comes this week. We are renting a cottage the next week and this way we can take her into town with us. Hopefully, she will like it.

This is the one I orderedhttp://www.havaneseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=37034&stc=1&d=1309708559


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

krandall said:


> Ok, for those of you who already have one, a couple of questions:
> 
> 1. Do you have a 3 wheeled or 4 wheeled, why, and do you think you made the right choice?
> 
> ...


1. We have a 3-wheel jogging stroller. The front wheel is fixed or stationery for running, which works perfect for me even when we're just walking around. I also like that the tires are air-filled for a smoother ride, and they're easily replaced at a bike store. For me, this style was the perfect choice.

2. Ours has mesh in front, back and sides. This definitely provides ample air-flow for Pepper in hot weather. For us, it was a must that the stroller have mesh on all sides. It gets really hot out here, up to 110F today.

3. No rain cover on ours.

The Night Rider looks fine!

I can't wait to see pics of Kodi cruising somewhere in his new ride!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

OK, I just ordered the Night Rider model. I liked that it doesn't scream "dog stroller", and is sort of subdued in color... I want to avoid attracting attention!. I also really like the all-round ventilation. I hope I made the right decision on the number and kind of wheels, but I think we will mostly be using it on fairly even surfaces. When we're on trails, Kodi likes to RUN!!! this seemed to be a good compromise on mid-range price and the features I thought wer most important. 

Ill let you know what I think once it arrives!


----------



## Hav Mom (Dec 29, 2010)

I have both a 3 wheel and a 4 wheel. I got them when Candy tore her ligament originally. I used the 4 wheel in town when we were on sidewalks and left the 3 wheel out at the lake - it works really well for gravel and uneven roads as it has really large tires. The 4 wheel folds down nice and small to fit into the trunk of the car; the 3 wheel is really large and awkward to transport. MoJo was a puppy when we needed to use it so he learned to walk really well beside the stroller - in fact he walks perfectly with one, not so well by himself. I still use the 3 wheeler in town now for walks. It just hangs on the garage wall. Candy can't go as far as the other 2 so we all walk with the stroller until she wears out then she goes in it and the rest of us continue on. It also works really good in the winter when we have snow. I haven't tried to take them into stores but they certainly come in handy.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks, I do too, I wish i would plan vacations revolving around taking the pets and not leaving them at home..however have no DH to help pitch tents, etc...:laugh: and don't want to camp/bike/fight off the bears by myself...


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

krandall said:


> OK, I just ordered the Night Rider model. I liked that it doesn't scream "dog stroller", and is sort of subdued in color... I want to avoid attracting attention!. I also really like the all-round ventilation. I hope I made the right decision on the number and kind of wheels, but I think we will mostly be using it on fairly even surfaces. When we're on trails, Kodi likes to RUN!!! this seemed to be a good compromise on mid-range price and the features I thought wer most important.
> 
> Ill let you know what I think once it arrives!


Please post the photo and let me know how you like it. Is it big enough for two? My new little girl is small, need something for the two of them..


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Thanks, I do too, I wish i would plan vacations revolving around taking the pets and not leaving them at home..however have no DH to help pitch tents, etc...:laugh: and don't want to camp/bike/fight off the bears by myself...


There are lots of hotels where you can bring pets though... Kodi and I have been staying in a Holiday Inn Express when we go to a trial we like that is too far from home to do in one day. It's great because they sere a nice buffet breakfast right in the hotel. So I get a take-out dinner to eat in my room in the evening, eat lunch at the trial, and only have to leave Kodi alone in the room (in his crate, which he doesn't mind at all) for a few minutes for breakfast.

I'll let you know how the stroller goes. The weight limit is 30 lbs, so weight-wise it could certainly handle 2 typically sized Havs. If it's not wide enough for two to fit comfortably, there are also others specifically made for 2 pets... they even have 2 leash attachments.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I am very tempted! Are all the wheels on the stroller rubber or hard plastic? I would like a quiet ride for the boys and I know, plastic wheels can be very noisy.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I can't find a name brand anywhere on ours. It has four rubber wheels, mesh all around, a zipper that works really well, and it folds up really easily with a mechanism on the top of the handle. The folding release has a wide part that your fingers squeeze in, and a safety that also has to be pushed with the thumb on the same hand that squeezes the other part. It folds up in a flash to put in the back of the car.

Pam bought it on sale in Petco a long time ago just to see how it worked out. We've used it a lot. If we are just taking one dog to a show, we'll use the stroller, and maybe take a small ringside table, which can be pushed in on top of the stroller.

It has two sets of double wheels on the front that swivel, and prints of dog paws on the hubs of the wheels. Other than that, I can't tell who made it. We'd buy another one if we could find one like it.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

krandall said:


> There are lots of hotels where you can bring pets though... Kodi and I have been staying in a Holiday Inn Express when we go to a trial we like that is too far from home to do in one day. It's great because they sere a nice buffet breakfast right in the hotel. So I get a take-out dinner to eat in my room in the evening, eat lunch at the trial, and only have to leave Kodi alone in the room (in his crate, which he doesn't mind at all) for a few minutes for breakfast.
> 
> I'll let you know how the stroller goes. The weight limit is 30 lbs, so weight-wise it could certainly handle 2 typically sized Havs. If it's not wide enough for two to fit comfortably, there are also others specifically made for 2 pets... they even have 2 leash attachments.


You will have to pm me regarding the Holiday Inn Express...If you are ever going to Canon Beach, you can stay in a Holiday Inn there I think that welcomes dogs...
I hotel well, but do not camp...lol..


----------



## Hav Mom (Dec 29, 2010)

Tom King said:


> I can't find a name brand anywhere on ours. It has four rubber wheels, mesh all around, a zipper that works really well, and it folds up really easily with a mechanism on the top of the handle. The folding release has a wide part that your fingers squeeze in, and a safety that also has to be pushed with the thumb on the same hand that squeezes the other part. It folds up in a flash to put in the back of the car.
> 
> Pam bought it on sale in Petco a long time ago just to see how it worked out. We've used it a lot. If we are just taking one dog to a show, we'll use the stroller, and maybe take a small ringside table, which can be pushed in on top of the stroller.
> 
> It has two sets of double wheels on the front that swivel, and prints of dog paws on the hubs of the wheels. Other than that, I can't tell who made it. We'd buy another one if we could find one like it.


It sounds like the one I have. It says "Pet Gear" on the dog print on the front wheel. I got it a number of years ago at petsmart. I think it's this one: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2811553


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yep, I just ordered the black 'Night rider' one in all black.

I will be rehoming my pink stroller, moderate use, if this new stroller is okay...

I think those of you who are jumping on the stroller band wagon will love being able to take them with you to certain places that you couldn't have before..


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I hope so! just wondering if we can sneak these guys into restuarants when we are out of town? eating out is always SOOOO hard when we have Tillie in tow...
looking forward to getting mine SOOOOON! hopefully it will make things a little easier while I'm doing this whole mom thing on my own!


----------



## kimnaz (Feb 15, 2011)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Thanks, I do too, I wish i would plan vacations revolving around taking the pets and not leaving them at home..however have no DH to help pitch tents, etc...:laugh: and don't want to camp/bike/fight off the bears by myself...


I don't have a DH either. Kaleb rides so well in his car seat that when we go out for errands and I'm driving home on the highway that I've been tempted to just keep driving. I can't wait to take a vacation with him.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

*Kodi's came today!*

Kodi's stroller arrived today. It's the "Night Rider" in dark blue. There is LOTS of ventilation all around. It was also easy to get the wheels clicked in. The only thing I don't like is that when you fold it up, there is a latch that should keep it closed, but it's so tight I can't do it up. But that's really a minor complaint... I don't plan on carrying it far!:biggrin1: Kodi really likes it. Here are some pix of him trying it out in the kitchen today. (it was too rainy to try it outdoors!)

This model would NOT be big enough for two Havs, even if they were small, and while iKodi (at 16 1/2 lbs) fits, I don't think it would work for a dog much bigger than he is, even though the weight limit is 30 lbs. Inside, the space is about the same as his crate, though, so he felt nice and cozy, but not cramped.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Cute pics!! Lizzie's came a few days ago. When it came my 16 yo was teasing me about getting the dog a stroller. She did walk her around the neighborhood though!! She and 19yo dd work at the same place, so when 16 yo went to work she told her sister "Mom got a stroller for Lizzie". Guess they both had a good laugh.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

That seems like a great stroller! Congrats! Kodi looks so cozy!!
STILL waiting on ours.... sigh.... being on the west coast SUCKS sometimes... sigh. I REALLY needed the stroller for this weekend. :Cry:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lizzie'sMom said:


> Cute pics!! Lizzie's came a few days ago. When it came my 16 yo was teasing me about getting the dog a stroller. She did walk her around the neighborhood though!! She and 19yo dd work at the same place, so when 16 yo went to work she told her sister "Mom got a stroller for Lizzie". Guess they both had a good laugh.


My 20 year old son nearly fell over laughing when he saw it!:biggrin1:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> That seems like a great stroller! Congrats! Kodi looks so cozy!!
> STILL waiting on ours.... sigh.... being on the west coast SUCKS sometimes... sigh. I REALLY needed the stroller for this weekend. :Cry:


I'd lend you mine, but I don't think it would get there in time!


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Aw all those pics are adorable!

I thought about getting a stroller for Cey as well, since although he loose-leash walks when there are not people or dogs around, he simply can't handle being in crowds. But then I tried putting him in a canvas bag (in a crowd) and he LOVED it. In fact, now whenever we are walking and I put the bag down in front of him, he climbs in!!!!  The only problem with the bag is, he can't see out of the top unless I sort of prop his front legs up within the bag, he just isn't tall enough (and he will struggle to look out, so I basically HAVE to help prop him up lol). Also, I want something that will work for him while I am biking, and there is no way I would trust him enough yet to run beside the bike on a leash. So yesterday I bought a little front-pack pet carrier (that I am hoping will also work on my back). I haven't yet tried it out - if he doesn't like it, or if it doesn't work, I will return it, but hopefully I will be able to take him biking with it, also maybe into crowded situations with less strain than the canvas bag...


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks for the offer karen! LOL
i tracked the stroller and it is in Sacramento... it will be here tomorrow... too bad we will PASS it on the freakin' FREEWAY as we are heading south! sigh...
I'll be sure to post pics next week sometime...


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

heatherk said:


> Aw all those pics are adorable!
> 
> I thought about getting a stroller for Cey as well, since although he loose-leash walks when there are not people or dogs around, he simply can't handle being in crowds. But then I tried putting him in a canvas bag (in a crowd) and he LOVED it. In fact, now whenever we are walking and I put the bag down in front of him, he climbs in!!!!  The only problem with the bag is, he can't see out of the top unless I sort of prop his front legs up within the bag, he just isn't tall enough (and he will struggle to look out, so I basically HAVE to help prop him up lol). Also, I want something that will work for him while I am biking, and there is no way I would trust him enough yet to run beside the bike on a leash. So yesterday I bought a little front-pack pet carrier (that I am hoping will also work on my back). I haven't yet tried it out - if he doesn't like it, or if it doesn't work, I will return it, but hopefully I will be able to take him biking with it, also maybe into crowded situations with less strain than the canvas bag...


How much does Cey weigh and how old is he? The purse walker is good for smaller dogs..


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

heatherk said:


> Aw all those pics are adorable!
> 
> I thought about getting a stroller for Cey as well, since although he loose-leash walks when there are not people or dogs around, he simply can't handle being in crowds. But then I tried putting him in a canvas bag (in a crowd) and he LOVED it. In fact, now whenever we are walking and I put the bag down in front of him, he climbs in!!!!  The only problem with the bag is, he can't see out of the top unless I sort of prop his front legs up within the bag, he just isn't tall enough (and he will struggle to look out, so I basically HAVE to help prop him up lol). Also, I want something that will work for him while I am biking, and there is no way I would trust him enough yet to run beside the bike on a leash. So yesterday I bought a little front-pack pet carrier (that I am hoping will also work on my back). I haven't yet tried it out - if he doesn't like it, or if it doesn't work, I will return it, but hopefully I will be able to take him biking with it, also maybe into crowded situations with less strain than the canvas bag...


Those options work for a puppy or a very small adult Hav, but I'd kill myself carrying Kodi around for any length of time!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Karen, those are great pictures!! I ordered the same stroller but in black. It got here yesterday, I am not re homing the pink one until I use it a few times and make sure it works good in real life situations. The pink one also had that locking rod on it, pit-rear end I agree!!

You shouldn't have any problem with outdoor seating restaurants, all of the ones we've been to are fine. We've snuck her in a few places, asked permission at a few (they both said yes) as long as we kept her in and she looks like Kodi, all spread out napping thinking she's the queen in her chariot...ound:

I think Kodi will love it as much as Gucci, especially when he figures out he gets to go be with you instead sit at home bored and waiting for you, lol

Kara


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm wondering if I'd get laughed out of town if I used it at obedience trials. It's about the same size as his crate, and gets him up off the floor so I'd think he'd feel safer with big dogs passing by. And it would be a whole lot easier carrying things in and out of the trial site.

But we are already one of very few people trialing a little dog... I don't want them to think I'm totally nuts!:biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

No, you shouldn't. If someone does question you, just tell them you are worried he might get trampled on or beat up the big dogs 

Dog people usually think they are the greatest thing ever..its the non-dog people who will think you are nutso....ound: But I'd rather have someone think I'm nutso than have someone stumble back on to Gucci and break her leg or something horrid..she likes to run up to people and smell them and that's a disaster waiting to happen.

Kara


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

krandall said:


> I'm wondering if I'd get laughed out of town if I used it at obedience trials. It's about the same size as his crate, and gets him up off the floor so I'd think he'd feel safer with big dogs passing by. And it would be a whole lot easier carrying things in and out of the trial site.
> 
> But we are already one of very few people trialing a little dog... I don't want them to think I'm totally nuts!:biggrin1:


Karen, find some agility patches you can put on the stroller and they will think it is fine!! LOL..I saw dogs at the shows in push carts that looked a little like strollers..stacked one on top of the other.. 
If I lived on paved roads, I would get a stroller..on our uphill gravel/rock it won't work well. 
Have to try my car seat..I don't know if the two will be able to fit in that or not...but i don't travel like I planned to do..so I guess it does not matter that much...
Let me know how it works. I would love to have a stroller to take to the mall just to get them used to things like that...would have to fit two though. SW is 15 lbs at least now..


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

It arrived this morning!! I don't have time to post pics, but somehow Tillie KNEW it was for her! LOL she was in/on it before it was even put together!! the back wheels gave me a very hard time but I got it together!! yay me!! 
Tillie got in the bottom basket and seemed quite cozy in there! LOL my daughter already loaded ALL of Tillie toys into the stroller... so maybe TIllie shoudl be in the basket, since there is now no ROOM IN the stroller! LOL
it arrived not a moment to soon, I really needed it this weekend! wooooot!!
pictures to come in a few days!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yay!!! Sacramento must have heard how much you needed it and sped it on it's way. I hope we have pictures of it in use after this weekend!!!


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> How much does Cey weigh and how old is he? The purse walker is good for smaller dogs..


Yea, Cey only weighs about 10 lbs. He's only 6 months old so I expect him to get a little bigger, but his parents were on the smaller side, 10 and 13 lbs respectively, so I don't expect him to get too much bigger.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

krandall said:


> Those options work for a puppy or a very small adult Hav, but I'd kill myself carrying Kodi around for any length of time!!!:biggrin1:


How big is Kodi?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

heatherk said:


> How big is Kodi?


16 1/2 lbs with no extra fat... and his parents aren't big either.:biggrin1: You just never know!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Got to use the stroller today! I am quite impressed with the quality, smooth ride and good design!
Tillie seemed to enjoy it, settled down with a bully stick (that I am saving for ONLY in the stroller!) and did great as we ate lunch outside and went into different shops! I felt a tad silly and like people were "judging me" but, eh, I'll get over it! 
I can't post pics yet, but I WILL!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Does anybody have suggestions for a stroller that will fit my two Havs? Buffy is about 15 lbs [but on a "diet' - hope that she will slim back to 12 obs as we are no longer feeding her so many training treats], and Buster is 10 - 11 lbs.

If I put them both into a 24 x 18" crate, they can lie down comfortable next to each other.

Thanks.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

StarrLhasa said:


> Does anybody have suggestions for a stroller that will fit my two Havs? Buffy is about 15 lbs [but on a "diet' - hope that she will slim back to 12 obs as we are no longer feeding her so many training treats], and Buster is 10 - 11 lbs.
> 
> If I put them both into a 24 x 18" crate, they can lie down comfortable next to each other.
> 
> Thanks.


If you do an internet search you'll find lots that will hold either 2 dogs or a much larger dog, so for sure they're out there. But they are the more expensive ones. I just measured mine and it's only 12" wide.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I went on line and looked for a stroller for my two and there are soooo many that will fit two, however besides being expensive, I think they look a little less like a baby stroller, which is good or bad depending...but just google dog strollers and you will come up with lots of them... Good luck, keep us posted on what you get.


----------



## dharb (Mar 3, 2011)

*Stroller for two havs*

I bought this stroller from www.petedge.com for my two havs
Guardian Gear Sprinter EXT Stroller -- Dog Stroller#ZA1080

It holds up to 40 pounds. I got it on sale for $65 and even with the shipping cost that seemed like a bargain.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

so here are a couple pics!
the stroller works great, BUT my husband thinks I am INSANE for buying it ... LOL but I WAS the one doing single parenting for 3 freakin weeks while he was off having the time of his life in Russia! sigh....

anywho... here are the pics! She fits really good in it... and didn't seem to mind being in it at all ... although I'm not sure about the whole 'trying to sneak her in places' we went to a few stores and they ALL knew it was a dog in there! one even asked us to leave!  sigh...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> so here are a couple pics!
> the stroller works great, BUT my husband thinks I am INSANE for buying it ... LOL but I WAS the one doing single parenting for 3 freakin weeks while he was off having the time of his life in Russia! sigh....
> 
> anywho... here are the pics! She fits really good in it... and didn't seem to mind being in it at all ... although I'm not sure about the whole 'trying to sneak her in places' we went to a few stores and they ALL knew it was a dog in there! one even asked us to leave!  sigh...


Cute! And I love the color.

I don't know how often I'd want to sneak Kodi into stores anyway.. What I was hoping is that we can sneak him into county fairs. I figure with the number of people pouring through the gates, if we thow a baby blanket over the top as we enter, we're in free.:biggrin1:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

krandall said:


> Cute! And I love the color.
> 
> I don't know how often I'd want to sneak Kodi into stores anyway.. What I was hoping is that we can sneak him into county fairs. I figure with the number of people pouring through the gates, if we thow a baby blanket over the top as we enter, we're in free.:biggrin1:


Oh, Karen, aren't you the devious one!! ound:

Tammy, if you had any shopping bags from competing stores (actually, you could have asked for extra and stuffed them with tissue paper) who allowed you to stay in their stores with Tillie, you could have gone back to the store that asked you to leave and waved them in their faces and said, Huge mistake! Huge! (like the scene from Pretty Woman):biggrin1:

Nice looking stroller, by the way. Great timing of its arrival!


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

I am seriously considering getting a stroller for Riley. He has a bad back and can't walk more than a couple of blocks. My other dog, Zoey, can easily go 3 miles or more. I feel so bad leaving Riley at home when I take Zoey for a long walk. He is always "pouty" when we get back home. 

I mentioned getting a stroller to my two teenage sons and they said I was crossing into "Crazy Dog Lady" territory.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

This one looks good, if it will hold two..I like it..thanks


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

dbeech said:


> I am seriously considering getting a stroller for Riley. He has a bad back and can't walk more than a couple of blocks. My other dog, Zoey, can easily go 3 miles or more. I feel so bad leaving Riley at home when I take Zoey for a long walk. He is always "pouty" when we get back home.
> 
> I mentioned getting a stroller to my two teenage sons and they said I was crossing into "Crazy Dog Lady" territory.


Nope, you are just helping Riley out..it would be such fun for him...I agree, you need it!
Don't ever take teenage boys advice on hair styles or dog strollers!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Nope, you are just helping Riley out..it would be such fun for him...I agree, you need it!
> Don't ever take teenage boys advice on hair styles or dog strollers!


In fact, don't listen to sons until they approach nearly age 30. Having three sons, that is my advice! 

If it allows Riley to participate in the outing where he can't otherwise, I agree that you need one.


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

You guys are such enablers. I just pulled the trigger on the Night Rider stroller. It will be really nice to take Riley along on long walks.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

dbeech said:


> I am seriously considering getting a stroller for Riley. He has a bad back and can't walk more than a couple of blocks. My other dog, Zoey, can easily go 3 miles or more. I feel so bad leaving Riley at home when I take Zoey for a long walk. He is always "pouty" when we get back home.
> 
> I mentioned getting a stroller to my two teenage sons and they said I was crossing into "Crazy Dog Lady" territory.


I think that's an AWESOME reason to get a stroller! Why should Riley have to stay home?

The Night RIder is the one we got too. I really like it. Better yet, Kodi likes it too!


----------



## Fluffball (Jul 21, 2011)

I tend to travel a lot by plane so crossing the airport to make your connection flight with a dog carrier which weights quite a bit + a 10lbs dog strapped on your shoulder is just not good. I got my petgear stroller and walking around the airports, going to festivals or even to the mall is just wayyyy easier. Actually i have had funny things happen. When i was passing immigration/customs they asked me "could we have your daughter's documentation too please"? I was like HUH??? and they they went on saying i had to show my child's passport and stuff, but when he bent to look into the stroller he went "oh wow, this baby has lots of hair" then laughed and called his coworkers to take a look. They had such a good laugh. 
When i travel to mexico they give me the same looks as PuraVida mentioned. I even had someone say "poor puppy" which left me thinking. "poor puppy"??? i am doing the pushing, she has her favorite blankie and toys, i carry her water, baby wipes and the like while Uli is in the stroller with a nice shade, having full and excellent view without breaking a sweat. I think she is getting the better part of the deal.

So if you are thinking about a stroller i can tell you in my personal experience that they make a good investment. Especially if God forbids, you get into an accident and can't carry your dog for a while. However always buy the best quality cause if your dog is a digger he will make a hole and escape. Petgear is quite sturdy.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yea, I do the baby blanket thrown over if we go to the mall or something, or some other store, but you should be fine at county fairs, they aren't on the ground and loose and have the chance to 'bite' people, I think that's what bothers people is non-contained dogs.

Kara


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

*Zephyr Stroller Can Hold 2 Dogs*

I was looking for a stroller that both Buffy and Buster could fit into comfortably and that was reasonably priced. I had them lay down next to each other to measure how wide and long they are and realized that they needed at least 14" of width inside the stroller.

Most of the strollers were 12 or 13" wide, but I found one that is 14" wide. It is called the Zephyr from Discount Ramps via Amazon. $64 + $18 shipping.

It arrived a couple of days ago, and it was easy to add the wheels. it is a 3-wheeler. "I don't jog, so I won't call it a jogging stroller."

Here is a picture of the two of them in their new vehicle. My DH just focused in on the pups instead of the whole stroller.


----------

